# A few moots questions



## Darth Moots (Jun 7, 2009)

Another cyclist hit me the other day while riding and my LBS tech told me that my frame now has a 50/50 chance of failing. I have no love for carbon. If I wanted a disposable bike I would have bought it from Walmart. 

My moots build should be done next week. I have a few questions:

Would I be shunned from the Moots forum if I used a wired cycling computer on the bike? I like my wired computer (it's reliable and accurate), but I just don't think I can bring myself to junk up the frame with all the zip ties. 

What do you do to keep your Moots safe? (From theives)


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Darth Moots said:


> Another cyclist hit me the other day while riding and my LBS tech told me that my frame now has a 50/50 chance of failing. I have no love for carbon. If I wanted a disposable bike I would have bought it from Walmart.
> 
> My moots build should be done next week. I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


To keep it safe, my Moots "recovers" in the basement after rides.
I also have a wired computer and don't use a single zip tie. Some of the newer ones use adhesive and bands to keep them on. Much cleaner look. Maybe you just need to invest $30 in a new computer. Enjoy the Moots. It may be the last bike you'll ever buy. :thumbsup:


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

Just ride...who cares.

I always joke with the SO that no one will steal our Moots as they must be soo cheap they aren't even painted!


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Welcom to the Moots Universe*

as for that wired computer, just make sure you have really, really long cable to keep it plugged in on your ride :aureola: :thumbsup:


----------



## Darth Moots (Jun 7, 2009)

Mootsie said:


> To keep it safe, my Moots "recovers" in the basement after rides.
> I also have a wired computer and don't use a single zip tie. Some of the newer ones use adhesive and bands to keep them on. Much cleaner look. Maybe you just need to invest $30 in a new computer. Enjoy the Moots. It may be the last bike you'll ever buy. :thumbsup:


Thanks all!

I was just in my basement constructing my "Moots Lair" - that is, making way through the tons of stuff the wife owns so the Moots can have it's own little corner of the basement. 

My wife says to me, "It's only a bicycle, it's not like it's a Ferrari." 

I didn't reply.

If the bike were a car though, I think it would be an Aston Martin.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Darth Moots said:


> ............Would I be shunned from the Moots forum if I used a wired cycling computer on the bike? I like my wired computer (it's reliable and accurate), but I just don't think I can bring myself to junk up the frame with all the zip ties. .......


I never "get it".

I've used wireless bike computers for years and had no problems.

Prior to this January it was Shimano's Flightdeck and prior to that it was a Specialized something.

As of January 2009, it's Garmin's Edge 705.

So sanitary without the wires, zip ties, or tape.

That's on a Moots Compact SL.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

agreed on wireless. haven't used wires for a few years. new cateye wireless HR, cadence, speed, etc. always working just fine. Oh yeah. Its a strada wireless.


----------

